

Ask HN: I'm selling some stock from a startup and don't know what to do with 50k - throwaway706

The stock has been trading for a pretty fair price recently and I decided to sell half to hedge against whatever the future brings. I don't really need the money. I eventually want to bootstrap a startup, so I don't want to lock up money in something longterm like a house, but I also don't want to lose money in bad investments. I don't really want to actively manage it either, I don't find that stuff too interesting, so a funds or money managers sound good to me. I just don't where to start. Anyone have any advice?
======
MaysonL
Buy a low-expense index fund, like Vanguard or Fidelity. Or Apple stock. [MHO,
YMMV, I am not an investment advisor]

